# Mit seinem ersten Roman



## cexarto

Hola. Una ayuda por favor.  Es un texto que trata sobre la vida de un escritor alemán.
Porque "erst" va con "en" ? Por lo que he revisado, el "en" es porque esta en acusativo pero me confunde porque delante está el "mit" y debería ser dativo.
Muchas gracias

Mit seinem ersten Roman ist er berühmt geworden


----------



## Alemanita

El dativo lo toma la primera palabra, es decir: seinem. La siguiente va en acusativo: ersten.
Mit meinem zweiten Versuch.
Mit deinem dritten Sohn.
Unter unserem vierten König.
Bei eurem fünften Sohn.
Nach ihrem sechsten Versuch.
Seit meinem ersten Lebensjahr.
Ahorita van a venir los gramáticos del foro y te van a decir la regla.


----------



## Peterdg

En alemán, la declinación de los adjetivos tiene dos formas: una forma débil y una forma fuerte.

La forma débil se utiliza si el adjetivo está precedido de otra palabra que pertenece a dos grupos: el grupo "der" (=der, die, das en todas sus declinaciones) o el grupo "ein" (= "ein", kein" y los posesivos en todas sus declinaciones salvo el nominativo). En tu caso, el adjetivo "erst" está precedido del posesivo "seinem", y por eso sigue la declinación débil del adjetivo: es decir: "ersten".

La declinación débil de los adjetivos siempre termina en "-en" para todos los casos.


----------



## anahiseri

Alemanita said:


> El dativo lo toma la primera palabra, es decir: seinem. La siguiente va en acusativo: ersten.


No, el segundo adjetivo no va en acusativo, sino que va en la forma débil. La explicación de Peterdog es correcta, pero a mí me gusta explicarlo así: las terminaciones *s, r, m* son fuertes y no pueden aparecer dos veces referidas al mismo nombre; una de las dos tiene que ser débil, es decir, *e, n.*
Viene explicado con más detalle en la Wikipedia, gramática del alemán, declinación de los adjetivos.


----------



## anahiseri

cexarto said:


> Porque "erst" va con "en" ? Por lo que he revisado, el "en" es porque esta en acusativo pero me confunde porque delante está el "mit" y debería
> 
> Mit seinem ersten Roman ist er berühmt geworden


A lo mejor esto te ayuda, cexarto:
Mit *dem ersten* Roman ist er berühmt geworden
¿así lo entiendes? Seguro que tienes un libro con tablas de declinación de adjetivos y verás que la terminación del adjetivo depende de que vaya con artículo o no. Aquí, el posesivo es como un artículo, pues acaba también en *m.*
 A mí me gusta más explicarlo como digo en el otro post.


----------



## Peterdg

anahiseri said:


> La explicación de Peterd*o*g es correcta


No soy un perro.


----------



## anahiseri

Sorry!  Perdón!


----------

